
“ I hate your single page app ” - wanda
https://medium.com/@stilkov/why-i-hate-your-single-page-app-f08bb4ff9134
======
k__
I'm playing around with React & React Router and it works like a charm.

First I set it up to render on the server, so it works like a classic PHP app.
I have a few issues to get the client-React take over the markup (I need to
pass the data I already rendered into markup on the server again), but if this
works it should let my app gracefully keep to server-side rendering if no JS
is available on the client.

------
x0ry
I think this article is driven by OPs resistance to change. Who cares if the
app is driven by 1 page or 100? IMO most users care about the same things.
(Which SPA can provide.)

* Is it fast?

* Does it look sexy?

* Is it easy to pick up and go?

* Did it do what I wanted it to do well?

~~~
marssaxman
If it broke the browser, it didn't do its job well.

------
sportanova
Agree that the support for browser functions should be better, but the main
differentiator for me as a developer is: does this need to be shareable /
available to search engines? If not I go spa

